# Are aggression issues common? Are GSDs very hard to train? Newbie questions.



## lplvlsl (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello, everyone)
I'm trying to decide whether I should buy a german shepherd or a golden retreiver.
I like german shepherds a little bit more, but I've read several topics on their aggressive behavior, so I came here to ask - is it a common problem?
The thing is - I never had a dog, and I have zero experience in training them, so I am worried that if I will buy german shepherd I won't be able to handle it, and that it might grow up aggressive and dangerous.
So - should I buy a golden retreiver(I've read that they're generally considered friendlier and easier to train), or it is not a big deal and these problems are rare?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have one of each They are alike in lots of ways and different in lots of ways. The golden is a very happy go lucky dog, but he's big, barks, and is not afraid to show it..my son says he thinks he's a rottweiler My GSD does not bark, but watches everything and people in general stay away from her. Its actually funny because she is probably more approachable then the golden in some cases. They both love all other animals, they both love to play, they both follow me everywhere. The golden has a soft bite and has never bit us and hurt us...he prefers not to play this way. The GSD has a strong bite and will play this way and it can hurt. Both of them have gone through lots of school and the way they obey is different. The golden wants to do nothing but please us, when he gets into the training mode I am amazed at everything he has learned and how fast he does commands. The GSD gets bored a little faster, but is very focused. The GSD has more of an independent personality. The golden was 10x easier to potty train and he calmed down at a younger age. The GSD just turned one, she is very good in the house but she loves to chase the cats. The golden stopped doing this when he was about one...I'm still waiting and so are the cats for the GSD to stop. I would get either breed again..I will probably end up getting one of each down the road. They are wonderful together and the best of friends.


----------



## Moxy (Aug 3, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog, and the breeding. I know showline dogs tend to be more docile, but even working line dogs can make great companions.

As to the training, I have found it to be fairly easy. They pick up the lessons pretty quickly. The problem I have come across is that they get bored easily, and the puppies like to yay you. They are very happy to comply, though. 

You picked 2 great breeds, though. I so love both!


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I got my first dog ever when I turned 40. I had always wanted a German Shepherd and had the same concerns as you. I spent 6 months researching the breed, going to dog shows, talking to breeders to find out as much as I could before making the decision. I found a breeder that was active in Schutzhund. We hit it off and spent hours talking on the phone. He had a litter with one male puppy not reserved yet. He matched the puppies to the owners and selected the one for me that was appropriate for me. He was the most wonderful dog in the world. If you really want a GSD, spend the time to find a great breeder and you won't be disappointed. There are many great breeders on this forum.


----------



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a new owner of german shepherd (first dog ever in family). max is 13 months old, and had him since he was 10 weeks old. i was also told by other people that this breed is not for first time owner, but I already decided that if I want a dog it will be GSD. so far, it has been roller coaster ride. I'll tell you they require LOTS of excercise and mine doesnt like being left alone. i bought him as an outside guard dog, but he spend most of his time inside house because he likes to stay with his family. socialize him as much as you can and you'll be fine. i spent lots of time with him to meet new people and let me tell you its worth it. my dog had never barked, growl, or shown teeth to nobody (not even stranger). they arre not aggresive dog, it all depends how you train them and how you take care of them. I love my boy and he's so friendly that any strangers can come and pet him even when i am not with him. Also, i received lots of help from this forum.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Kyleigh is my first GSD, but I've had other dogs, and LOADS of experience being around dogs, working with them, etc. I didn't want my first dog to be a GSD because I knew they were "A LOT" of dog. 

I'm in my 40s and I'm glad I waited. I've had ZERO problems with Ky - no aggression, nothing ... BUT she is a lot more dog than most! Smart as a whip, bored easily, very active and demands a lot more time than a "normal" dog. By demanding I mean, training is amped up, hikes are longer, more intense, play times are more involved, etc. 

A healthy GSD will not be happy with a 45 minute play time and then sleep on the couch for the rest of the evening (not saying a golden will either) but I find that a GSD is a lot of dog, for a long time!!!

If you've been exposed to dogs a lot and have a sound understanding on how to be with dogs, and have lots of time and energy, sure, they can be amazing dogs ... get one from a reputable breeder ... do NOT get one from any where else. 

I think it also depends on your age group ... if you are a teenager, I would say not yet, wait til you're older ... if you're older, then have fun researching!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I think this is one of those things that if you're worried about...it will happen to you!

No, GSDs do not have aggression issues. IF you do your research, find a good breeder, train, train train, train, train, oh and did I mention train.

In my opinion...if you're worried about this stuff already, and its a large reason why you're considering a more "docile" breed, you should probably go with a Golden Retriever. I think a GSD is a huge commitment, and not that a Golden isn't, but chances are you'll have to spend much less time teaching a golden that biting is wrong and other behaviors that could possibly hurt someone are wrong.

I'm on my first dog as well...its a GSD. So don't take this as me pushing you away from the breed or thinking you can't handle one. But when I was researching dogs, I knew I wanted a GSD, I researched just this breed, and aggression issues never even popped into my head. I didn't expect the dog to have aggression issues (and he doesn't) but if he had I would've done everything in my power to deal with them.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Whichever one you choose, make sure you research the breeders. There are dog aggressive golden retrievers due to poor breeding. I have know a few dog aggressive goldens and my gsd pup was attacked by one once. 

Have you also considered a Labrador retriever? They are very popular in my neighborhood.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

As other posters say, socialize, socialize and then socialize, exercise, exercise and more exercise and you will have a wonderful companion. GSD's are a very one person dog, they will usually bond with the pack leader and everyone else is noise. Be prepared for a dog that will follow you everywhere and spend long hours lying beside you staring lovingly at you.
Be aware that GSD are "over bred" and many have significant medical, hip, allergy, skin, stomach issues. Seek a reputable breeder and pay the bit extra for a good pup.
Be aware that GSD's need a strong leader and be prepared to put decent effort into properly training your new family member. GSD's are a "strong" breed and if you feel you can't provide the "leadership" this breed requires, you may have issues.
GSDs are very much a "you get out what you put in" breed, if you are not willing/able to put in that effort, the retriever might be a better choice.

Maybe crazy analogy but..
GSD's are like apple products and BMW's, they have a very focussed and proud following and like those companies, the dogs also thrive in that environment.

GSD's are easy to train and thrive in a command structured environment.

Be prepared for a bit of "racism" with a GSD. I have a female GSD and people always assume she is a male and I have seen people cross the street to avoid having to pass close by me (and believe me Maggie is the sweetest dog). Pretty sure that won't happen with a lab.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Both smart breeds.

What do you want in a dog?

A well bred GSD will not be "aggressive," though they are very protective and serious when it come to threats to their people or their home. 

Do a bit more research and talk to and visit breeders when you can. Can you visit a Schutzhund club or obedience classes somewhere?

Good luck.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are two very different breeds! Are you considering any others at all? Something a bit between the two? I've had both, and hands down prefer the GSD. 

However, my other all-time favorite dog is a collie; a breed that I consider somwhere between the GSD and golden retreiver in temperament. More protective than a golden, fewer "possible" aggression issues than the GSD. More devoted like the GSD. Less outgoing than a retriever. And they don't "smell" like retrievers, and don't have as much of a shedding problem as GSDs as long as you brush everyday. 



.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

The key is proper socialization and training classes are a must as far as I'm concerned.

They aren't always the easiest dogs for a novice to handle, as they are incredibly smart and tend to push back a bit. 

I have my first GSD, but it's not my first dog. 

Maybe try locating a GSD rescue close to you and volunteer for a while so you can get a feel for their temperament? 

They are the most incredible dogs if you raise them right, but they can certainly be a challenge in the first year or so.

Also, be very careful with breeders. If you decide on a dog, get recommendations (you can ask on here) and get an idea of what kinds of questions you should be asking as far as health, temperaments etc. Also, if you can post a pedigree, people can tell you a lot about the bloodlines.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Cannot emphasize enough that WHERE you get the dog is more important than the breed.

That said, I love both breeds, but am biased toward the GSD. If I had small kids, though, I might lean toward the golden, as in my experience, they're a little more happy-go-lucky, softer-mouthed dog and the GSD might play a little rougher.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why do you like German Shepherds more?
Is it the looks, or the temperament of the breed?

This is a very important question to ask yourself, especially if this is your first dog. Even having owned dogs before, my GSD has been lots of careful work for me, and lots of research, because GSDs are unlike other dogs. 

If they sense weakness, they take over. If they don't respect you, they don't listen. You have to be a strong personality (not harsh, but confident and meaning what you say) to be able to handle a GSD if you have had no experience with them. 

But regardless of the breed you choose, do yourself a favor and be careful where you buy from, because there are bad, aggressive ones in both breeds you are considering.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I love my shepherds they are so much a personnel type dog! One thing I imagine you've thought out as a first time dog owner is time involved. I do come home at lunch to let them out and come straight home after work, they are inside dogs. I like being home with them on weekends and evenings. My son loves the dogs but admits he doesnt have the lifestyle to own a dog, he is grown, doesn't live at home. Shepherds and all dogs crave our time and attention! They love us so!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, GSDs have the potential toward aggression issues. Anyone who says otherwise has not been around many of them. Poor breeding is the cause of this. If you get a GSD from a responsible breeder who understands what you are looking for, you will stand a much better chance of getting a stable, solid companion with a proper temperament. They are not difficult to train, mostly they just want to please you. They do have a need for exercise and mental stimulation, and as puppies they are landsharks, but if you socialize and train your pup you'll have a wonderful companion.

However, if this is going to be your first dog, and you're already worried about aggression, I would suggest a Golden. They are much easier for the average person to handle, but still need exercise, training and socialization. GSDs are a lot of dog for a first-time owner... Goldens are a bit softer, and generally less apt than a GSD to develop aggression issues. I was about to say that they are a bit less likely to test the boundaries, but that is not exactly true. Goldens just do it a different way than GSDs. They generally adopt a form of non-violent protest.

As for breeders, the same goes for Goldens as it does for GSD--you need to find a responsible breeder, not a craigslist or classified ad, because Goldens have their problems too. Not all are sweet and gentle--a good many of them are stubborn and hyperactive, especially field-bred Goldens (the red ones). This is another reason to choose your breeder carefully.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Yes, GSDs have the potential toward aggression issues. Anyone who says otherwise has not been around many of them. Poor breeding is the cause of this. If you get a GSD from a responsible breeder who understands what you are looking for, you will stand a much better chance of getting a stable, solid companion with a proper temperament. They are not difficult to train, mostly they just want to please you. They do have a need for exercise and mental stimulation, and as puppies they are landsharks, but if you socialize and train your pup you'll have a wonderful companion.
> 
> However, if this is going to be your first dog, and you're already worried about aggression, I would suggest a Golden. They are much easier for the average person to handle, but still need exercise, training and socialization. GSDs are a lot of dog for a first-time owner... Goldens are a bit softer, and generally less apt than a GSD to develop aggression issues. I was about to say that they are a bit less likely to test the boundaries, but that is not exactly true. Goldens just do it a different way than GSDs. They generally adopt a form of non-violent protest.
> 
> As for breeders, the same goes for Goldens as it does for GSD--you need to find a responsible breeder, not a craigslist or classified ad, because Goldens have their problems too. Not all are sweet and gentle--a good many of them are stubborn and hyperactive, especially field-bred Goldens (the red ones). This is another reason to choose your breeder carefully.


 I agree - excellent advice. My previous dogs were a Husky, Dobe, and Aussie. They trained me well , that is to say, I learned a lot and they were excellent preparation for my GSD. I waited also and am very happy I did.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My first dog as an adult was a German shepherd, and that's all I've had since then - I'm on #4 & #5 since 1986. We'd had a family dog or two growing up, but mostly I was a cat person, so my experience with training dogs and my knowledge of dog behavior was pretty much nil. Fortunately, Sneaker was easy, and she firmly cemented my love of the breed and my conviction that I will always own one. 

Sneaker lived to 14-1/2 years old. Cassidy, our next GSD, was NOT easy! By then I'd forgotten most of the little I knew, which was woefully insufficient to deal with the force of nature that was Cassidy. She was my crash course in dog training, which has served me well ever since. I'm lucky that I live in an area where there are lots of good trainers, so I had resources available to help me learn, and I'm also stubborn and determined, so I was NOT giving up or giving in!

I would say that GSDs are easy in that they are VERY smart dogs, and because they are usually pretty easily motivated to work and form very strong bonds with their owners, they are a highly trainable breed. BUT.... they can be difficult on any number of levels, as they're a breed that gets big and strong very fast and that requires a confident leader. You might be able to get away with not staying on top of training with a cute little breed of dog, or a less powerful breed, but not with a GSD, if you don't have prior experience you will need competent help.

Before you get any dog I would be learning as much as possible about dog training and behavior, so you are somewhat prepared. The basics are not that complicated, but it does require a shift in thinking, so you learn to view things from the dog's point of view rather than a human POV. Dogs are very good at being dogs, which means they already know how to bark and dig and bite and chew, it will be up to you to train your dog what behavior is and is not appropriate. 

Have you researched training facilities in your area? It would be good to have a plan in place, so start looking now. If you tell us your general location maybe someone will have some trainer recommendations for you.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

imho, you need to do lots more research. figure out what you want in a dog. learn about the different "types" of gsd. i have seen some really nice goldens and i have helped stitch up some children who were bitten by goldens. 
also imho your are looking at dogs bred to do different jobs. work vs retrieving. kind of apples and oranges. again be sure of what you want in a dog. no matter what breed you decide on, a dog is only as good as it's breeding and the training effort put in.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you considered fostering either type of dog? I'm a first time doggie owner too. I didn't know if I could handle taking care of a dog so I decided to foster first. After a few weeks I realized I COULD do it and foster failed/rescued my current husky--THE best failure of my life. Fostering is a noble cause and it'll allow to realize how much effort, dedication and time a doggie requires. 

I agree you do need to do A LOT more research before even considering getting a doggie 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I would suggest you google the breed standard for both breeds.
This will give you a *very general* idea of what they are *supposed* to be.

Individual dogs of either breed can vary greatly. Which is why it is so important to take time to find the right dog for you and your life style.

You can find a great dog in either breed or even other breeds or you can have problems.

Do a lot of homework beforehand. Best wishes.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am a first time dog owner. Let me say that so far I think I've done great. However, I think this is for every dog, but for sure it applies for GSD you need to have TONS of patience. Training is easy just mix it up a little at time because they do tend to get bored easily. If you are planning on getting a GSD make sure you are prepared to live with a LAND SHARK. I don't know how golden retrievers are when they are teething, but I know that my GSD was a handful and still is at times. Up to know she sometimes tries to grab my hand Nevertheless, a GSD is an amazing dog. You will have aggression issues with any dog you get if you don't train them and socialize them properly. 

I missed the "socialization period" with Schatzi and I am working with her. She is not aggressive towards people but she does still tend to get a little too excited at times which can be pretty annoying. That being said it's a work in progress and the socialization period in a dog never ends. 

Good Luck


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a lot of the same fears as the OP and I'm with my first GSD and she's a working line.

I think the fact that the OP is worried about these things goes a long way into helping prevent them!

The key is to have the money saved up to do puppy classes and make sure you have a great training place lined up before you go. SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE. It is NEVER ENDING socialization, especially with a young pup. try to do stuff iwth your pup almost every day, I'm not kidding. Training, training and then more training! 

I also love checking out dog sports with my pup. She's too young to do much (6 months), but I can at least bring her along to socialize and hang out, other dog people are very understanding if she starts to bark etc., not like the looks you get if you're out around town.  You get the training and socializing right and you'll have a dog that's better than you ever thought possible. 

They can make you want to pull your hair out. I swear my pup's personality changed every other week! They go through fear stages, get these funny quirks, then lose them as fast as they came. I had no idea how strong a bond we'd have right from the first day, I won't lie, I was completely overwhelmed by it. 

The first few weeks were really hard. There were tears. There were worried phone calls to the breeder - just another reason to make sure you find a really great breeder. Don't underestimate how important a good breeder is. She was there for me when I needed her and let me know all the things we were going through were normal, and gave me a lot of help in how to work through problems.

I can't imagine not having her in my life. Even when I roll over at 4:00am and I hear her tail wag a few times in hopes that I'm getting up (keep dreaming!), I smile. She's my best friend, and now that the hardest part of puppyhood is behind us, I already want to get another!  GSD's are addictive! Something I never would have believed the first month I had her. lol

Do your homework on what lines you're interested in. WL are high energy and will sometimes challenge their handlers a bit more, but IMHO, they are sounder and have better nerves. I love that drive they have.

Just be prepared to work your butt off with your new pup, and it will turn out just fine. 

I found this was a good explanation of some of the differences in the types of GSD's out there:

Von Öhmke - German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't think in general that German Shepherds have aggression issues. I think you just hear about the ones that do because their owners are trying to resolve them and because the sheer size and determination of the breed is a bad mix with aggression. Two of the three GSD I've had were family oriented and very trainable. The first one had to be taught when not to defend, but listened. The second one loves everyone and everything. The third one is nuts, but I should have known better when I got her, as the story was a bit strange (returned more than once, other little indicators that should have been red flags). So do your choosing well and research. If you get a German Shepherd, like most working breeds, they are highly intelligent and MUST be trained consistently or they will take it upon themselves to make decisions that you may not want them to. If you have never trained a working dog, get at least basic training help with someone who has.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

I second the advice to volunteer with a breed rescue, or with any sort of rescue, really. Or volunteer to walk dogs at your local shelter. You'll get a good idea of the different personality types of dogs out there, and you might be surprised at the type you "click" with.

In my own experience, my family had a golden retriever mix when I was a kid, so I was pretty sure if I were to ever get my own dog I would default to a Golden or a Lab. Much to my surprise, I ended up rescuing an adult GSD whom I bonded with almost instantly. Seriously, I can't believe the connection these dogs want to make! Yeah, I have to work to keep him busy, and he is happiest when he is with his humans, but I find him super easy to deal with.

Are you dead set on raising a puppy? If not, I'd recommend an adult GSD rehome or rescue for you. You know what kind of personality they have, they are usually housebroken, and often have basic obedience installed. Definitely makes your first dog owning experience a lot simpler!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes GSDs have a certain level of active aggression. They are suppose to. They were originally designed to be tending dogs. Essentially a fence with teeth. This requires a certain level of aggression. However, nerve strength is the key. Many are bred with week nerves and when coupled with aggression they can be hard to manage. If you do your home work and buy a well bred dog from a knowledgeable breeder you should not have any problems (provided you spend the time and properly train the dog).


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Have you considered fostering either type of dog? I'm a first time doggie owner too. I didn't know if I could handle taking care of a dog so I decided to foster first. After a few weeks I realized I COULD do it and foster failed/rescued my current husky--THE best failure of my life. Fostering is a noble cause and it'll allow to realize how much effort, dedication and time a doggie requires.


This, as another poster also mentioned, is excellent advice. Contact local all-breed or breed-specific rescues and foster.

When my last dog passed at 14, I decided to foster for an all-breed rescue until I found the dog that was a good fit for me... and, to be honest, until I knew I was ready to give my heart to another dog as the passing of my last dog was really hard on me.

I should let you know that I knew, no matter what, I would adopt a young adult or adult dog. Fostering is a great way to guarantee a young adult or adult dog's temperament is a good match to your family. 

Since adopting my dog - who is another amazing dog - I have also fostered many others (mostly GSD) and am continually impressed by how many quality young adult and adult dogs are out there just waiting for a family to love them!

In the end, I really think, given that you are still trying to better understand the breeds, fostering would really be an excellent choice. Remember that when you foster there is no obligation to adopt any given dog that you are fostering. See it as an excellent learning opportunity for you to become more familiar with GSDs and Goldens.

Whatever direction you choose, I wish you the best of luck in finding your companion.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure you have the time and the money for a dog.
find a reputable breeder. decide if you want a working line
or show line. find a puppy class. after puppy class decide
on what you want to do with your dog. train and socialize
everyday. i like training in short sessions (5 to 10 minutes)
but i conduct many sessions during the course of a day.
good luck with the new pup.


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

When I got my girl, I was looking for an adult dog to adopt off of craigslist, and was looking for one of 4 breeds. A GSD, Golden Retriever, lab, or rottie. All dogs that I had experience with in the past, and thought I could give a descent home to. The only people that actually put a phone number in their add were the family that had my girl, and I was the first of 3 people who were going to show up that day to adopt her....lol.

And I do agree, it is amazing the bond that these dogs can make. I guess thats a hard judgement to make, most dogs seem to bond with me.


----------

